

Do most peole have more than 1 browser installed? - knowledgenotebk
http://www.knowledgenotebook.com:8600/knDEMO/yourBrowser.cfm
Do most of the web users in the states have more than 1 browser installed with his/her computer?
Reasonably accurate info would help any web app developer...
======
mooism2
Not even an "Other" option?

